

If Elected, Barack Obama Would Name a Chief Technology Officer - jkush
http://venturebeat.com/2007/11/13/exclusive-barack-obama-to-name-a-chief-technology-officer/

======
kajecounterhack
The government tends to...mess things up like this...

Just saying.

~~~
jkush
You're right, of course. What I DO like about this is the fact that Obama
(seems to) know enough to say that he needs someone to help his administration
understand technology. I can't fault that at all.

~~~
altay
Why would they need help? Our current president is an expert on The Google:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90DKubFKwVo>

~~~
jkush
My head just exploded. I can't decide if I like the infamous Ballmer video or
the infamous "The Google" video better.

Always a good laugh.

~~~
pchristensen
I have referred to Google as "The Google" for a long time now.

------
comatose_kid
What a great idea. After all, we can look to the state of education in this
country, which has been greatly improved by the presence of the Chief
Education Officer (Secretary of Education in the Cabinet).

Yes, I like sarcasm.

I guess I don't understand which important problem this is trying to solve.

